# Vintage Omega Automatic Geneve Dynamic



## swordfish767 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi all, just decided to show you my Vintage Omega Automatic Geneve Dynamic.

I done my research, but still can not identify the caliber and the date of manufacture.What do you think about the dial?It looks original.........

I will appreciate your replies and comments.


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

are these the same

Calibre Omega 1481

http://www.chrono24.com/de/search/index.htm?query=Omega+Automatic+Geneve+Dynamic&suchen=Suchen&dosearch=true&searchexplain=1&resultview=list

http://www.chrono24.com/de/omega/geneve-dynamic-automatic-raro-placcato-oro-braccialato--id1712935.htm

hope this helps


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Date-wise, I remember lusting after one of these in 1968 (or maybe it was the girl wearing it?).


----------



## swordfish767 (Feb 22, 2012)

zoki said:


> are these the same
> 
> Calibre Omega 1481
> 
> ...


It is the same watch

Thank you


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

glad to help


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

To be a 100% certain on date and calibre you need to take the movement out on Dynamics, which after removing the crystal and splitting the stem comes out the front you can then get the calibre number the serial no which will enable you to acurately date it and also enable you to get the case no which is very useful if ordering parts like a new crystal etc

cheers

Andy


----------



## swordfish767 (Feb 22, 2012)

andyclient said:


> To be a 100% certain on date and calibre you need to take the movement out on Dynamics, which after removing the crystal and splitting the stem comes out the front you can then get the calibre number the serial no which will enable you to acurately date it and also enable you to get the case no which is very useful if ordering parts like a new crystal etc
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


I am afraid of cracking the crystal and prefer to not open it.At the moment is in excellent condition and keeps good time.

Cheers


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

swordfish767 said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > To be a 100% certain on date and calibre you need to take the movement out on Dynamics, which after removing the crystal and splitting the stem comes out the front you can then get the calibre number the serial no which will enable you to acurately date it and also enable you to get the case no which is very useful if ordering parts like a new crystal etc
> ...


Get all those details when you next get it serviced ... Oh and avoid front loaders


----------

